# Který přehlasují genitiv



## Odriski

Good day! I have a question about "Který". I saw some Czech grammar book, it says that if you want to use "Který" to modify any word, you should put "Který" next to the word you want to modify. Like"the man, who talked with you", in Czech it should be "muž, který mluvil s vámi". However, if I want to say, "My brother's friend, who talked with you", according to the grammar book, should it be "Mého bratra přítel, který mluvil s vámi"? But it looks so unnatural, as I know, genitiv is usually behind the word you want to modify. So can we say "Přítel mého bratra, který mluvil s vámi"?
Please let me know which is correct, thank you very much.


----------



## toygekko

Přítel mého bratra, který mluvil s vámi. 
Mého bratra přítel, který mluvil s vámi.


----------



## toygekko

Vlastně vůbec nerozumím, co myslíte nadpisem vlákna. *Který přehlasují genitiv. *Co jste tím chtěl říct?


----------



## Hrdlodus

onetwothreefour said:


> Vlastně vůbec nerozumím, co myslíte nadpisem vlákna. *Který přehlasují genitiv. *Co jste tím chtěl říct?


Pravidlo použití _který _hned po slovu, ke kterému se váže, má vyšší prioritu než pravidlo, že "genitiv is usually behind the word you want to modify".
Přehlasují - jako poslanci. Hlasují, že pravidlo "který" má vyšší prioritu při skladbě věty.


_Přítel mého bratra, který s vámi mluvil._
Takhle je nejlepší slovosled.
Píši nejlepší, jelikož jsou možné i ostatní slovosledy, a to podle toho, co chce autor zdůraznit.
který mluvil s vámi - Zdůraznění, že ten přítel mluvil *s vámi*.
Mého bratra přítel - Nevhodný slovosled, ale je možné na něj narazit. Myslím, že není objektivní důvod toto použít. Vysloví to někdo, kdo začne říkat nahlas větu, ačkoliv si teprve v hlavě rovná vzájemné vztahy lidí, o kterých bude mluvit. Nebo jako příliš doslovný překlad z angličtiny.


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, Hrdlodus


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, onetwothreefour. Co* Který přehlasují genitiv *znamenat není důležitý, protože už jsem vyslovil to, co chci vyslovit v obsahu. Jste viděl. Jelikož nevím, že jaký nadpis má být použitý, pojmenoval jsem nedbalým nadpisem.


----------



## toygekko

Ok, snad jsem vám pomohl.


----------

